# Anglo Irish ups payment for Easy Access and 30 Day notice a/c



## eileen alana (10 Feb 2008)

Anglo Irish bank has upped its interest rate on its Easy Access a/c from 4% to 4.5% and its 30 Day Notice A/C has increased from 4.5% to 4.75%.


----------



## ClubMan (10 Feb 2008)

Still not the best rates on offer for those classes of account though? See the _Financial Best Buys Forum _lists of deposit accounts.


----------



## Guest124 (10 Feb 2008)

Article says it's the best rate for €17,000 and over? How do they figure that?


----------



## ClubMan (10 Feb 2008)

That's wrong anyway. _NR _for one pay 5% on any amount over €1K.

And you could always do < €15K in _FA eSavings _@ 5.22% and the < €10K in _Halifax FlexiSaver _@ 5.15%. 

And so on...


----------



## Jethro Tull (10 Feb 2008)

BroadbandKen said:


> Article says it's the best rate for €17,000 and over? How do they figure that?


 
was wondering this myself tbh!!!


----------



## ClubMan (10 Feb 2008)

At the time of writing they have not updated [broken link removed] with the new rates.

If they are claiming to offer the best rate on €17K+ then this is simply not true. If they do this in a press release or in their advertising bumpf then it's grounds for a complaint to the _ASAI _and/or _IFSRA_. If anybody can find mention of this claim by them anywhere then post back and I will make the complaint.


----------



## iggy (10 Feb 2008)

All good news for savers though. I was going to withdraw a few quid from my Anglo account tomorrow because there were better rates than their 4.5%....but I`ll leave it there for the moment now. This site saves me a lot of time and hassle...thanks to all posters!!


----------



## ClubMan (10 Feb 2008)

But there are still significantly better rates on offer elsewhere - albeit for capped amounts in some cases.


----------



## iggy (10 Feb 2008)

ClubMan said:


> But there are still significantly better rates on offer elsewhere - albeit for capped amounts in some cases.


Dont know about _significantly _better rates Clubman, I already have the First Active 5.22%, AIB 5%, Halifax etc so this only accounts for 30k ish so for the majority of my cash I have it deposited with Anglo Irish and Ulster bank ( reward reserve account)...again all done with the help of you guys on this site (Financial best buys etc).


----------



## ClubMan (11 Feb 2008)

_NR _offer 5% on €1K+. 5% is c. 11% better than the 4.5% offered by _Anglo _on demand deposits. This is significant to me.


----------



## Jethro Tull (11 Feb 2008)

Just did a bit of thinking, I reckon they've forgotten NR and said that if you've 17k in FA you get 4.33% and they're saying that 17k in Halifax wouldn't quite get 4.75% (10k at 5.15%, 7k at 4% = 4.68%)

As Clubman says, Northern Rock still beat their rate tho.....

EDIT: If their demand account pays 4.5% Halifax still beat them, comparing a 30 day notice a/c with a demand account is not comparing like with like


----------



## MugsGame (11 Feb 2008)

> Rate changes are with effect from February 29th
> ...
> 
> This puts Anglo’s savings accounts ahead the competition, particularly for lump sums of €20,000 or more, given that the rate doesn’t fall if the amount goes over a specified amount, nor is there an online-only requirement.



From [broken link removed].


----------



## Joe Rock (11 Feb 2008)

I phoned Anglo Irish this morning, Monday 11th Feb. 2008, re my 30 Day Account.
It is still at 4.5% and they said it will remain at this 4.5%


----------



## ClubMan (11 Feb 2008)

Eh? So what about the announcement above?


----------



## messyleo (12 Feb 2008)

Just to confirm, the 7 day account will also be increasing. I got this very quick reply from anglo confirming the new rates from 29/2:

-          Easy Access Account (Demand) paying 4.5% gross/AER
-          7 Day Notice Account paying 4.55% gross/AER
-          30 Day Notice Account paying 4.75% gross/AER


----------

